# My Garage .......15 years!



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Having just made the decision to try and contribute a bit more to DW, as it is a site I have visited daily for quite a few years..........I have decided to post up a journey thread from arriving at my current house around 12 years ago to today......

Not that the house is the main interest, the integral single garage was the main selling point for me!

Having uploaded the images that you will see , this has turned into a bit of a reminisce thread for myself as I have noted a few cars along the way, so I apologise if it gets a bit pic heavy or self indulgent.....I will also try and explain my though processes at the times and where I sourced some of the bits and pieces you will see.

Anyways, moved in around 2006.......










Already had an active interest in car cleaning/detailing.....mainly Meguiars, Autosmart and had a Porter Cable machine for my hobby! Think theres a Werkstatt Kit there too! The wing on the wall was from my MY05STI PPP which clipped a deer on the way to USC that year, 15 minutes off the boat in Scotland.....cable tied back in place and ran a 12.8 sec 1/4 that year!










I then changed my racking to some wire shelving from Ikea...and added 2 wall mounted bottle holders ( these were around 18 quid from B&Q and were supposed to be for tool hanging, brushes and mops etc, but are still in use today and have been immense...one of the best purchases I have made for my garage !!) similar items are available at the moment on Amazon for 4 bottles/brushes for around 10 quid





































Started using Crystal stackable boxed from Tesco for cloth and pad storage as the floor was quite dusty not having been sealed or painted as yet.......red tool drawers are Ikea items again and I added a Halfords roller cab whilst on offer!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Got the walls painted white and added some floating shelves for storage along with realigning the bottle storage, this gave me much needed floor space as my boiler was on the other side and jutted out into the space...hence why the kitchen worktop workbenches were added to this side!























































Current car was a Mk2 Focus RS Frozen White MP350....soon to be Revo4+, forged and running a very fit 425bhp!

Next big purchase was R Tek rubber flooring which I fitted myself...superb for durability and still cleans up well today!


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Few more changes over the years........addition of daughter being the biggest one!
Added Ikea Kallax units for storage as my Crystal boxes fit them perfectly....added a Carbon Collective Hex15 machine to the polishing duties, replaced several Karchers until my current K4!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Will try and get some current pics to keep this thread up to date and current when I change stuff, many thanks for taking the time to read and digest! May take me a few threads to get the pic hosting and write ups up to that standards I enjoy reading on here so please bear with me, I am trying !!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a fantastic space, mate. Love the RS!!!!!

I'm impressed how tidy it is after 13 years! I'd need to tidy mine before taking any pics. 3 sets of rims and too much stuff dont help with space in a single garage lol.

Real credit to you. The R-tec floor is fab looking. I ceramic tiled mine, but after my son went on his hoop one wet day, I put carpet tiles down over the ceramic tiles. Far warmer too.

Thanks for sharing. I might just share a pic of mine (move all the junk to the left and take a pic of the right etc etc)

Btw - the wall mounted bottle holder is just brilliant. So tidy looking, especially with matching bottles....... 

Cheers for sharing.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Cookies said:


> That's a fantastic space, mate. Love the RS!!!!!
> 
> Btw - the wall mounted bottle holder is just brilliant. So tidy looking, especially with matching bottles.......
> 
> ...


Cooks, if you search for Gartol Mop Holder on Amazon they are listed at 9.95 (US Keyboard so no pound sign here ffs).....But in the link theres a 50% off code, so just under a fiver each!





































Gravity clamped....just push up to insert or to release, dead simple and in my opinion very effective!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Current pics from this evening!

Lighting was upgraded from a 4 foot fluorescent halogen tube to LED batten, then 4 LED light squares of uncertain origin were sourced from a local car forum for 40 quid and wired in......along with 2 extra double sockets on the products wall!



















Next big job for the spring is either to PVC clad the ceiling (my preferred option due to the pattered Artex...or just to paint the ceiling in brilliant white.










General purpose storage Ikea Kallax unit.....freezer and garden stuff cupboard, outdoor seating pads to the side........










Karcher K4, Aluminium ladders, Halfords top box of tools, Ikea storage drawers, extensions, buckets and Sidekick Blaster on top!










Assorted wheel brushes and dustpans on Lidl peg board










Halfords roll cab......kneeling mats, floating shelves, products (assorted) Carbon Collective machine and polishes on eBay trolley, aluminium racing low entry jack, Drills and socket sets, Bottle holders and foam lances










Product wall, all easy off, either gravity hangers or on Lidl pegboard......










Rear wall storage, cloths, microfibres, 5ltr products for dispensing, closed red cloth boxes hold a multitude of sins of random stuff out of sight/mind!

Thats me up to date....roll on spring to get the roof sorted and finish off a bit of painting/freshen up !


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Couple of random car pics to brighten this up a bit !!









Mk2 RS Frozen White MP350/ Revo 4+......









Audi A1 1.4 Tfsi 185bhp (standard missus' car!)









Evoque 2.2 4wd









Smart Passion Brabus









SportKa 1.6i









MY05STI PPP Ecutek mapped by JGM

Hope you enjoy the thread, will try and keep it updated as and when it happens!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For a single garage, that's mighty impressive, all neat and tidy. :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

A very nice set up, I’ve only just got my first proper shed after 17 years..lol


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes as said very nice setup you have.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good👍🏻


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Some absolutely gorgeous cars there, mate. I'm definitely getting one of those mop holders. Genuinely genius idea!

Thanks bud. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cookies said:


> Some absolutely gorgeous cars there, mate. I'm definitely getting one of those mop holders. Genuinely genius idea!
> 
> Thanks bud.
> 
> ...


Me too, i cant find the 50% code though.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Think the 50% code is in the description field!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Looking good. Great find those bottle holders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

I’m embarrassed to put up pictures of my garage. In my defence, half of it is full of filters, pumps and random spares for my koi pond, the other half is fishing tackle. I’m going to get around to having a tidy up over Christmas as you have spurred me into a action lol.

I have a question for you chaps who are well into detailing...did you keep your bedrooms tidy when you were kids? 
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice space you’ve got, gonna be sorting mine out next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice set up:thumb: i need to organise my shed ASAP!.SJ.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Garage looks great.

I made my own bottle holders, very simple to do with a piece of 25mm square softwood and some tool clips. 


















bigcarpchaser said:


> I have a question for you chaps who are well into detailing...did you keep your bedrooms tidy when you were kids?


Certainly did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bigcarpchaser said:


> I have a question for you chaps who are well into detailing...did you keep your bedrooms tidy when you were kids?


Yep. Certainly did.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

